# Cancelled DTV...I liked it too much



## dave43 (Apr 19, 2012)

I see alot of posts saying negative things about direct tv after cancelling. My problem was there were too many channels I was wasting. Too many shows to watch. I got fat and lazy. The final straw was I joined a health club that wanted $100 a month. Guess what...I was paying $100 a month for DTV...I had to give in.

Couple of questions....

I have a HR-20 or 21.....can't remember. After last night I can't access any of my recorded shows...how can I access these from the HD?

Also I have a really old Tivo which I believe is using the old stream that was supposed to be shut off years ago. It is still displaying some channels...will this be switched off seperately?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dave43 said:


> I see alot of posts saying negative things about direct tv after cancelling. My problem was there were too many channels I was wasting. Too many shows to watch. I got fat and lazy. The final straw was I joined a health club that wanted $100 a month. Guess what...I was paying $100 a month for DTV...I had to give in.
> 
> Couple of questions....
> 
> ...


You can't.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Even my local YMCA has family memberships for about $60. $100 for a monthly gym membership?? Wow.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

He must be joining a health club like Lifetime Fitness, if its that expensive. Nice facilities, but is it worth that? If I paid that much for my health club, it better include a personal trainer anytime I wanted one.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> He must be joining a health club like Lifetime Fitness, if its that expensive. Nice facilities, but is it worth that? If I paid that much for my health club, it better include a personal trainer anytime I wanted one.


My wife had to pay for a PT and she was paying about that for membership. And the PT was really expensive.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, Planet Fitness by me is only $10.


----------



## dave43 (Apr 19, 2012)

unfortunately it is $150/month...and yes lifetime fitness.

If I had unpluged the coax would I have kept my shows pre cancellation?

Also since I bought my receiver at costco I assume I don't have to return it?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dave43 said:


> unfortunately it is $150/month...and yes lifetime fitness.
> 
> If I had unpluged the coax would I have kept my shows pre cancellation?
> 
> Also since I bought my receiver at costco I assume I don't have to return it?


ASSUME NOTHING


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dave43 said:


> unfortunately it is $150/month...and yes lifetime fitness.
> 
> If I had unpluged the coax would I have kept my shows pre cancellation?
> 
> Also since I bought my receiver at costco I assume I don't have to return it?


If you bought it at Costco, its leased and you will have to return it. And yes, had you unplugged the coax, you would have been watching your recordings today.

Nice facilities at Lifetime, just a bit expensive for my blood. I take my extra $130 I saved by joining LA Fitness, pay for DIRECTV and go out to dinner once a month. (And to pay for my own towels) And if its a family membership, including my wife's membership, I'm only saving $110 over the cost of Lifetime.


----------



## sorrycharlie (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a membership at David Barton gym, It's more like a 120 a month, but I get a discount through work so it ends up being 80 bucks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You will have to return your receivers/DVRs to DirecTV - they will send you recovery boxes.

As to the gym, my only advice is to get your money's worth out of it. I joined a local gym in January 2011. Since then, I've averaged over 4 days a week there. It has to become a part of your life and daily schedule, or you will be throwing your money away. An excellent investment if you use it. An excellent life choice.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I set up a treadmill and an elliptical in the basement for the cost of one year of gym membership; I got good equipment to be sure I will use it. Then set up my old HR20-100 and now I have both. And my directv bill is less than the cost of the gym membership.


----------



## dave43 (Apr 19, 2012)

carl6 said:


> You will have to return your receivers/DVRs to DirecTV - they will send you recovery boxes.
> 
> As to the gym, my only advice is to get your money's worth out of it. I joined a local gym in January 2011. Since then, I've averaged over 4 days a week there. It has to become a part of your life and daily schedule, or you will be throwing your money away. An excellent investment if you use it. An excellent life choice.


I'm surprised the rep didn't say anything about returning the unit when i cancelled. Will they send me recovery boxes or do i have to request them?

As far as the club. I understand people saying I'm overpaying but with a family and the daycare option I think it's a good investment on our health. I spent way too much time watching TV....believe me, cancelling was a very difficult decision.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dave43 said:


> I'm surprised the rep didn't say anything about returning the unit when i cancelled. Will they send me recovery boxes or do i have to request them?
> 
> As far as the club. I understand people saying I'm overpaying but with a family and the daycare option I think it's a good investment on our health. I spent way too much time watching TV....believe me, cancelling was a very difficult decision.


As others have mentioned, make sure you call and get the recovery boxes sent. If you wait very long, you will see a charge on your credit card for not returning it. Then you have to wait to gt a refund, after they receive the equipment.

I hope you didn't take my comments the wrong way. I do think its a smart decision to exercise or join a health club and have been a member of 2 different clubs over the past 30 years. And I do go as many as 5 days a week. Many times, its a club or hotel fitness room I use these days though. And the company I work for actually reimburses me for my membership. Plus LA fitness actually has DIRECTV in the club.

And when I go to Salt Lake for training, the hotel there has passes to Lifetime and its top notch. They have DIRECTV in that club as well. I was just saying there are lessor expensive options. For me I can walk to the LA Fitness I joined, which has day care as well and its much more reasonable. When I joined a few years ago, it was a brand new facility. Its just not as large and luxurious as Lifetime. Everyone chooses what they feel is best for them and it sounds like your on your way to a healthier life. Enjoy!


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

PCampbell said:


> I set up a treadmill and an elliptical in the basement for the cost of one year of gym membership; I got good equipment to be sure I will use it. Then set up my old HR20-100 and now I have both. And my directv bill is less than the cost of the gym membership.


+1000 I exercise while I watch my DirectTV. Best of both worlds


----------



## dave43 (Apr 19, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> As others have mentioned, make sure you call and get the recovery boxes sent. If you wait very long, you will see a charge on your credit card for not returning it. Then you have to wait to gt a refund, after they receive the equipment.
> 
> I hope you didn't take my comments the wrong way. I do think its a smart decision to exercise or join a health club and have been a member of 2 different clubs over the past 30 years. And I do go as many as 5 days a week. Many times, its a club or hotel fitness room I use these days though. And the company I work for actually reimburses me for my membership. Plus LA fitness actually has DIRECTV in the club.
> 
> And when I go to Salt Lake for training, the hotel there has passes to Lifetime and its top notch. They have DIRECTV in that club as well. I was just saying there are lessor expensive options. For me I can walk to the LA Fitness I joined, which has day care as well and its much more reasonable. When I joined a few years ago, it was a brand new facility. Its just not as large and luxurious as Lifetime. Everyone chooses what they feel is best for them and it sounds like your on your way to a healthier life. Enjoy!


Believe me...I'm cheap and would rather pay less for LA Fitness as I do 80% free weights. Unfortunately it's 15 miles away as opposed to 3 miles and convenience is worth the extra.

I plan on utilizing services like netflix and Hulu to make up for DTV...although of course it will never be the same.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of the gyms around here went to $9.99/month with no contract. It was a hugely successful model for Crunch when they opened here. So the other gyms all had to switch to the same model to retain customers or go out of business.

I put a spinning machine in front of the TV. And I have a treadmill upstairs. I still continue to use both. Works out great!


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I install Directv and that job allows me to not join a gym. I mean, I climb up ladders several times a day. I crawl though tight crawl spaces doing my level best to get in get out as fast as possible. I climb stairs many times during the install going back and forth as the receivers activate and need set up during the various stages of the install. Walking, wow, I am sure I get in my 10,000 steps every day. I lift weights. I carry a belt around my waist that adds 25 pounds that I carry around my tools with. I get all the exercise I need just doing my job.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> And yes, had you unplugged the coax, you would have been watching your recordings today.


Maybe today but not for long. Several years ago the software was changed so that if the receiver did not see the satellite signal after a (not very long) period of time you could no longer view recordings.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

hilmar2k said:


> Yeah, Planet Fitness by me is only $10.


I looked into them once, yeah its 10 bucks a month but they wanted a $100 start-up fee....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Old_School said:


> I looked into them once, yeah its 10 bucks a month but they wanted a $100 start-up fee....


It's $49 start up around here. Even factoring that in it's still crazy cheap.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Maybe today but not for long. Several years ago the software was changed so that if the receiver did not see the satellite signal after a (not very long) period of time you could no longer view recordings.


I suspended service for 3 mo's last year and I was able to watch my recordings until I reactivated service. I kept my DVR's on a UPS and never had to reboot them.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> I suspended service for 3 mo's last year and I was able to watch my recordings until I reactivated service. I kept my DVR's on a UPS and never had to reboot them.


I am thinking about suspending service over the summer months as we don't watch more than a little bit of the locals in the summertime. I would assume that doing that would hold the bill and extend the contract a few more months?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The contract time holds as well. But i don't think locals still work through the equipment even OTA while suspended.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Old_School said:


> I am thinking about suspending service over the summer months as we don't watch more than a little bit of the locals in the summertime. I would assume that doing that would hold the bill and extend the contract a few more months?


Yes, the commitment you have left when you suspend, will be the same when you reactivate. And if you are receiving any monthly credits, you lose the credit for the months you are suspended.

If you have recordings you want to watch, make sure you disconnect the coax cable, prior to suspending. I disconnect the cat5 cable and phone line as well, just to be safe. Then don't reboot them, as that may lock them down. I had mine on a UPS, which ensured they didn't reboot if I lost power for a short period of time. I'm considering suspending again, once the NHL playoffs are over.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> The contract time holds as well. But i don't think locals still work through the equipment even OTA while suspended.


I have locals only (10 bucks a month) though Comcast as a backup just in case something would happen a D would be temp OOS... That includes all my Harrisburg,PA locals and the Baltimore, MD locals plus all the CSN's and the public access channels Yes, i know i may use it once in ten years but, at 10 bucks a month its not hurting anything "just in case"


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

At 10 bucks a month it won't take long to pay for a antenna, then you can drop Comcast.


----------

